# Am I going to lose Hisaki?



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

The day that I've always dreaded has arrived: Hisaki, the biggest and strongest of my former ferals, is sick and needs antibiotics for two weeks. He should be fine with treatment, but my husband and I are unable to handle him well enough to give him meds.

It isn't just us. His first vet visit, he got away from the staff and rearranged the whole exam room. Two different vets were unable to give him vaccines without gas anethesia. When he gets scared, he is like a WILDCAT.

He was like that all the time when we first took him in as a feral kitten. It took months and months to socialize him, longer than any of our other cats. But when he finally came around, he became the sweetest and loviest of them all. He is devoted to us now, and is normally very gentle and trusting. 

Except when we try to give him medication, when he turns back into a wildcat. We can't handle him. We finally made the difficult decision to board him at the vet's (he has a new one who handles him beautifully) for the duration of his treatment, which will be for two weeks.

Will he hate us when we get him back? Will he revert to a feral state? He's only been socialized for about 6 or 7 months. I feel so awful.  They did say we could visit him, though. I'm going to stop by every day after work. I don't want him to forget us.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I do not recommend boarding. He can and will if sacred revert it is instinct. Can you give him medicine in a pill if so then put it in his food or try one of those pill coating treats to disguise the medicine as a reward. If he is not eating, then try this pill method it works for every cat I give medicne too. My neighbor had to give her former feral a pill and the cat bit her twice, I gave the cat medicine in less then 3 seconds.

Give the pill wrapped tightly in a little fresh white bread that prevents the cat from spitting it out. Or if drops dip it in bread piece. Make sure it is small.

Next give when kitty is sleeping. Have a realitive or friend wake up the cat and hold him.

Next with left hand (or right if left handed) pet cats head then gently lift back,

With right middle finger open cat's mouth by pushing down from of jaw.

With right index and thumb put medicine behind cat's tonuge.

Next pet kitty while rubbing her throat.

If he licks his nose he swallowed.

If this is done properly it takes like ten seconds for everything. So it doesn't give him enough time to get scared or annoyed plus you got him in a sleepy mode.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you for your advice, Gina. 

We have three other former ferals, and while we're not experts by any means, we are able to get medication into them when we need to. But Hisaki is a lot tougher. He's a big cat, is made entirely of muscle, has a hair-trigger panic response and can get right out of a scruff. A friend of the family who has worked in volunteer stray cat rescue for a couple of decades, and has cared for hunderds of cats, says she has only ever encountered one other cat who was as difficult to handle as our Hissy.

We did try to treat him at home. We tried putting the medication in food, tuna water, and other treats, but he wouldn't touch any of it, even after we withheld other food. All our attempts to administer it directly ended unsuccessfully, with us bloodied and him hiding in terror.

So the dilemma for us was, should we keep trying to care for him at home, and risk not being able to medicate him properly, plus make him terrified at the sight of us? Or should we give him over to strangers, which might traumatize him even more, but where at least we'll know his medical needs are being taken care of? It was a very hard decision, but we decided on the latter.

We visited him tonight, and while he's definitely not happy, he's being well taken care of. He's been there about 36 hours. He responded to us affectionately, and didn't act feral at all, so that gives me hope! We'll be visiting him every day, to keep that connection with him as well as we can.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jet Green, I don't have any advice for you, but I am curious to hear how this turns out. That's a difficult decision you had to make. I'm glad to hear that Hissy responded positively to your visit. I hope the treatment works. 

Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think your visits will make a big difference. He should be very happy to get home. I hope he responds well to the meds.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

My Uncle has a cat a HUGE Tom cat a black tuxedo named Bobo he is so big and heavy you pick him up and think you are lifting a bag of cement. He is 14 years old and looks like he goes to the gym 8) 

Anyway vets cringe when he goes for checkups. Dogs fear him (seriosuly he charged my GSD mix my poor dog was so scared!) But yet he is a lovable moggie. I gave him pills with the surprize a sleepy kitty with a pill popping and it turned out fine. He had ulcers and needed steriods to remove them (Great that's what that big boy needs LOL)

Well I wish you the best with your cat. I hope you can give him the meds or have a vet do a house call perhaps.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I got him back already!!!  He did unexpectedly well on the antibiotics, all symptoms gone within twelve hours of the first dose, and continued to do great for five days, so the vet said that it was safe to stop them. Time off for good behavior. I'm so happy!!!  

He seems so happy to be home. He's been a lot mellower than I expected, wandering out in the open instead of hiding. There's been a little fuss from the other cats, but again not what I was expecting. So far this has gone really well.

Now if he will just _stay _healthy...please... 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great to hear!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's really good news! You must be so glad to have him home and doing so well


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you all for your concern and advice...I really appreciate it!

And Hissy thanks you too!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I am very happy for you both!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, he's a beautiful tuxedo cat! I would love to have another black cat, a tuxedo, and a black cat with white mittens. :luv


----------

